# Anyone wish the Atlas were bigger?



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

As big as the Atlas is.... for a VW, it still has the EPA classification of "Small SUV" . Large SUVs include the Yukon XL which is a 9 passenger SUV with available 6.2 V8 and 10,000 lbs towing. VW should listen and give us the cars we want! I'd love to see something great for families which is even bigger than the Yukon XL with perhaps a 4th row to accommodate no less than 11 passengers and a 15,000 lb tow rating.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Out. Hahaha

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

No sir, my Atlas is plenty big enough for my family. Any bigger and get a bus or van. I don’t really pull anything so it’s perfect for us.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Honestly, I think you are moving out of VW's primary market and into one (Chevy/Ford) that VW will never do well in....body-on-frame mega-SUVs. I think VW has gone as far as they need to with the Atlas. If you want something to tow 10K and carry 9 people, VW isn't your brand.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

KarstGeo said:


> .....If you want something to tow 10K and carry 9 people, VW isn't your brand.


Suggest to do a little research on VW's extensive van and truck lines.


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

I have a Yukon XL for hauling. Older ones are cheap.


----------



## kootenaydub (May 15, 2009)

It has more cargo space than a Ford Explorer, which I've always considered a full size SUV, I'm happy with the space, have not needed all the seats yet. Packed a lot of 8ft lumber so far,no issues.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

kootenaydub said:


> coughW8cough.



Cause that engine is such a joy to service. LMAO.


----------



## kootenaydub (May 15, 2009)

knedrgr said:


> Cause that engine is such a joy to service. LMAO.


:thumbup:


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

knedrgr said:


> Cause that engine is such a joy to service. LMAO.


With all of the space in the Atlas engine bay, it might not be so bad. The VR6 looks tiny in that cavern.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Icantdrive65 said:


> With all of the space in the Atlas engine bay, it might not be so bad. The VR6 looks tiny in that cavern.


It's got enough room for a transversely mounted 4.0L inline six!


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

Phil37 said:


> As big as the Atlas is.... for a VW, it still has the EPA classification of "Small SUV" . Large SUVs include the Yukon XL which is a 9 passenger SUV with available 6.2 V8 and 10,000 lbs towing. VW should listen and give us the cars we want! I'd love to see something great for families which is even bigger than the Yukon XL with perhaps a 4th row to accommodate no less than 11 passengers and a 15,000 lb tow rating.


The only thing I wish was bigger was/is the engine, or at least the power output... Only being able to have the VR6 was kind of annoying, but it is a great engine, I mean we LOVED it in our 09 CC back in the day. Audi's 3.0T or even the 4.0T as an option would be amazing!

But the engine is perfectly adequate and fun for what I need in my life.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

with all the seats up, I just wish the cargo had a little more room. Maybe not so much of a slant on the glass. The double stroller we have, if not put in a certain way, I am not able to close the hatch back because it hits the glass. Other than that, I am ok with the size. This is the biggest car we have owned.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

It's funny to see people wishing for a bigger engine or more power. But I also see people asking about MPGs...


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Just made an IKEA run it's bitch today...thing is freakin' huge.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> Just made an IKEA run it's bitch today...thing is freakin' huge.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


My wife says the same thing....:laugh: .....about our Atlas.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

This past weekend the atlas had seven adult passengers and not one complained. Any more than that it should be a bus. LOL


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

No. Size is perfect.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Hfqkhal said:


> This past weekend the atlas had seven adult passengers and not one complained. Any more than that it should be a bus. LOL


Had 5 adults and two kiddie car seats in ours. Makes for a nice trip around the DC Metro area, doing tourist stuff, without having to find parking for two cars. Parents were impress over their 2017 Pilot.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

knedrgr said:


> Had 5 adults and two kiddie car seats in ours. Makes for a nice trip around the DC Metro area, doing tourist stuff, without having to find parking for two cars. Parents were impress over their 2017 Pilot.


any issues with the stroller(s)? We have the contour options twin stroller (not side by side) and if I don't put it in a certain way in the back, i cannot close the hatch


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

TablaRasa said:


> any issues with the stroller(s)? We have the contour options twin stroller (not side by side) and if I don't put it in a certain way in the back, i cannot close the hatch


Our kids are 4.5 and 1.5 YO, so our stroller needs are a little different. YMMV

On that specific trip, we'd took our single stroller (baby/car seat carrier) and a small kid stroller (thin aluminum tube frame). Both folded up fine in the back storage area (with 3rd row up for adults). I haven't tried to put our double stroller (one seat and one standing base) in the back (with 3rd row up).


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

The Touareg is available with the 6 liter W12 cylinder engine they used in the Phaeton.

http://www.webwombat.com.au/motoring/news_reports/vw-touareg-w12-sport.htm

{...
Just when you thought VW had been harbouring doubts about its W-range of engines - where two V4s or V6s are joined and share the same crankshaft - the German marque comes out firing with a high performance 4x4 powered by a W12 engine.

On sale in October 2004 in Germany and France, with other world markets to follow, the new VW was designed to take on the likes of the Porsche Cayenne, BMW X5 4.8iS and Mercedes ML 55 AMG.

The Volkswagen Touareg W12 Sport gets all the goodies you'd expect of vehicles in this performance-prestige class, including big wheels, a sports-themed luxury leather interior and of course heart-pounding AWD acceleration.

Consider that the Touareg W12 Sport's aforementioned rivals are all powered by V8 engines, and immediately the Volkswagen sets itself apart with its unique W12-cylinder engine.

As well as having four cylinders more than its rivals, it also displaces 6.0-litres, which puts it at the top of the German SUV performance tree in terms of engine capacity, while still attaining classification under the EU4 standard.

Volkswagen chose a durable 6-speed automatic transmission with tiptronic override to transfer the engine's power to the ground.

Pumping out a stomach-churning 331kW, or 450 horses in the old money, the naturally aspirated 6.0-litre engine powers the heavy 4x4 to an electronically limited top speed of 250km/h and will race from 0-100km/h in under six seconds - 5.9 seconds in fact.
...}


----------



## EyeNoCars (Jan 26, 2013)

*If you’re thinking about a full size SUV*

I’m a small car guy through and through, just moved from a MKVI GTI to a MK VII (and love it). We just turned in a 2018 Ford Expedition though, and I very nearly cried. Go read the reviews, it is drawing raves. The Lincoln version is supposed to make an Escalade (granted, it’s being redesigned) seem utterly crude by comparison. I was astonished at how poised was the Expedition. Silent, luxurious, amazing NVH levels also. And with 400 hp, it just boogied. What’s incredible though, was it could get 25mpg on the highway, which effectively made the fuel cost per mile awfully similar to my GTI, and I am vastly exceeding EPA numbers there also, however it takes premium. After 40k miles, the big 8 seat Expedition got a 22.3 mpg average. Is that not impressive? I sure thought so. The only problem with this truck was that it stickered for $81k, and even at auction, sold for $55k. Never would I have thought I’d drop eighty large on a daily driver (I’ve got a 911 too) but would I pay that much for a new Expedition? In a heartbeat.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

ToySlacker said:


> But the engine is perfectly adequate and fun for what I need in my life.


This ^^^. 

Mine is used 90% for towing a track car, so acceleration isn't an issue. With the middle and rear seats folded it holds a dozen wheel/tires, tents, stands, coolers, gas cans and is comfortable and quiet for a relaxing ride home. And gets 14-17 mpg doing so.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

MMeachGLI said:


> No sir, my Atlas is plenty big enough for my family. Any bigger and get a bus or van. I don’t really pull anything so it’s perfect for us.


agreed and any bigger i would be screwed in parking it underground or in my house.


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

brian81 said:


> This ^^^.
> 
> Mine is used 90% for towing a track car, so acceleration isn't an issue. With the middle and rear seats folded it holds a dozen wheel/tires, tents, stands, coolers, gas cans and is comfortable and quiet for a relaxing ride home. And gets 14-17 mpg doing so.


Photos please!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

